# Puch



## yendrrek

Czy ktoś wie, jak powiedzieć "puch anielskich skrzydeł"? Chodzi o to, by porównać delikatność dłoni do puchu anielskich skrzydeł. 
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## LilianaB

"Soft like Angel's wings." "Angel down" may sound slightly too technical.


----------



## yendrrek

Maybe "delicate as plumage of angel's wings"? I'd rather avoid the word " down".


----------



## LilianaB

I personally wouldn't use plumage here, but please wait for other opinions. What is it? Are you translating a poem-- what is the source? It may matter, because if it is some kind of a poem it has to be closer to the original, and you would have to think about the rhyme, if any, and rhythm.


----------



## yendrrek

It is not a poem but I would like the sentence to sound as poetic as possible.


----------



## NotNow

Plumage sounds awkward in this example.


----------



## yendrrek

I agree "upierzenie" does not sound poetic whatsoever...


----------



## Szkot

as soft as the downy feathers of an angel's wings


----------



## LilianaB

Go with "soft as Angel's wings" -- in my opinion. Exaggerations were trendy in the Broque period, but not so much now.


----------



## yendrrek

Yep, I think you might be right. Besides your example is more concise which is good as well. Cheers.


----------



## wolfbm1

A może trochę inaczej:
Your hands are as soft as a baby's cheek.
Albo:
Your hands are as soft as down pillows.


----------



## yendrrek

Bardzo mi się podoba, zwłaszcza "as baby's cheek". Dzięki!


----------



## Thomas1

Why not 'down'?





> *soft as a baby's bottom and *soft as a baby's backside; *soft as down; *soft as silk; *soft as velvet*_Cliché_ very soft and smooth to the touch. (*Also: *as ~*.) This  cloth is as soft as a baby's bottom. The kitten's fur was as soft as  down. Your touch is soft as silk. This lotion will make your skin soft  as velvet.
> http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/soft


----------



## yendrrek

Actually, why not...


----------



## wolfbm1

yendrrek said:


> Actually, why not...


Spójrzmy na definicję dłoni w wikipedii:
Dłoń,* powierzchnia dłoniowa *(łac. palma manus) – u naczelnych okolica ciała obejmująca powierzchnię przednią (w pozycji anatomicznej) ręki, pozbawiona owłosienia, której skóra pokryta jest liniami papilarnymi. Według profesora Bochenka do dłoni nie zalicza się okolicy dłoniowej palców (zatem dotyczy jedynie śródręcza i nadgarstka). ...

A więc na dłoni nie ma włosów ani puchu.

Porównanie miękkości czy gładkości dłoni do miękkości poduszki, policzka lub pupci niemowlęcia jest całkiem adekwatne.

Znalazłem taki oto wierszyk:

"Biała czystość Jej serduszka,
Słoneczna pogoda ducha,
Dłonie *miękkie jak poduszka*,
Kiedy mówisz ona słucha."

Źródło: Cała ona. Blog Oli.

Delikatność dłoni wiąże się też z jej gładkością. I wtedy można ją porównać do aksamitu, skóry niemowlęcia. 

"Na jego twarzy nie było ani śladu włosów, pulchne ręce miał gładkie jak skóra niemowlęcia."
Eragon. Christopher Paolini.


----------



## yendrrek

No popatrz, a ja myślałem, że moja "palma manus" jest full of "szczecinus", a tu niespodzianka... 
Słowacki pisał kiedyś o "szczekających gwiazdach", a Philippe Soupault (zupełnie inna epoka) o "bułkach na kółkach siejących zamęt w koszarach żandarmerii". Może spójrzmy na definicję "gwiazdy", "szczekania", "bułki" lub "kółka"? 
Nie chodzi o anatomiczne prawdopodobieństwo, ale o możliwie dalekie wyjście poza wąskie ramy stopniowania przymiotników.


----------



## Thomas1

W praktyce stosowane są tego typu porównania:
When she blinked, they grazed her full cheeks and his heart grew jealous that he'd never touched her there. Just below her eyes where the flesh was _as soft as down_.
*The Lighthorseman - Page 171*

Her paps are like fair apples in the prime, 
As round as orient pearls, _as soft as down_ ;
*the dramatic works of robert greens - Page 228*


He had loved a girl in the hills of Galilee whose lips were as red as poppies and whose cheeks were _as soft as down_, and his heart had ached for her because she was lost to him.
*Spartacus - Page 266*

This girl has hands _as soft as down_ feathers,
*Baba Yaga: the ambiguous mother and witch of the Russian folktale - Page 286*

They lifted us with arms of steel, made us beam with pride at their confident swagger and wowed us with their ability to teach hard lessons and comfort us with words _as soft as down_.
*Ebony - Jun 2000 - Page 20*​


----------



## wolfbm1

Poddaję się. 
Przyznaję, że puch brzmi bardziej poetycko niż poduszka lub pupcia.


----------



## yendrrek

Thomas1 said:


> W praktyce stosowane są tego typu porównania:When she blinked, they grazed her full cheeks and his heart grew jealous that he'd never touched her there. Just below her eyes where the flesh was _as soft as down_.
> *The Lighthorseman - Page 171*
> 
> Her paps are like fair apples in the prime,
> As round as orient pearls, _as soft as down_ ;
> *the dramatic works of robert greens - Page 228*
> 
> 
> He had loved a girl in the hills of Galilee whose lips were as red as poppies and whose cheeks were _as soft as down_, and his heart had ached for her because she was lost to him.
> *Spartacus - Page 266*
> 
> This girl has hands _as soft as down_ feathers,
> *Baba Yaga: the ambiguous mother and witch of the Russian folktale - Page 286*
> 
> They lifted us with arms of steel, made us beam with pride at their confident swagger and wowed us with their ability to teach hard lessons and comfort us with words _as soft as down_.
> *Ebony - Jun 2000 - Page 20*​



Swietne przyklady. Dzieki. 



_<<Przyznaję, że puch brzmi bardziej poetycko niż poduszka lub pupcia.>>_


Nie, no "pupcia" jest jak najbardziej poetycka, co do tego nie ma watpliwosci


----------

